# Sherry Vinegar



## Essiebunny (Nov 17, 2006)

Where in the Chicago area can I find sherry vinegar?
I live in the southwest suburbs. 
I have seen it on line, but the shipping is always so high.
I would appreciate any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 17, 2006)

You should be able to find it in your supermarket, perhaps with the specialty vinegars. Or if you have a Latino market, they might have it. It is expensive, even in the supers.
For sure at Whole Foods or that type of store, which I am sure you have somewhere.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 17, 2006)

If you have a Sunset near you, I'd call them and ask.  Dominick's etc may also carry it.

If you can't find it at a regular supermarket, a "gourmet" type store is sure to have some-- probably more than one brand.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't live in Chicago but if you have a Williams Sonoma . . . that's where I get my sherry vineger.


----------



## Essiebunny (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks.
I will make a visit to William Sonoma.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 16, 2007)

I need to buy some too - how do I know if I'm getting a good quality product?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 16, 2007)

I love sherry vingegar and I love cooking with sherry wines. I think they all come from Spain mine is a CAPIRETE Vinegar de Jerez
From what I understand any sherry wine or sherry vinegar yhat comes from Jerez Xeres? is great.But you need to know there are several kinds of sherry wines for different things.
enjoysherry.com


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 18, 2007)

I did buy a bottle at WS. I haven't tried it.
Unfortunately, the Jewel and Dominick stores in my area don't carry sherry wine vinegar.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 19, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I love sherry vingegar and I love cooking with sherry wines. I think they all come from Spain mine is a CAPIRETE Vinegar de Jerez
> From what I understand any sherry wine or sherry vinegar yhat comes from Jerez Xeres? is great.But you need to know there are several kinds of sherry wines for different things.
> enjoysherry.com


 
jpmcgrew - Jerez/Xérès de la Frontera, Cadíz, is the place in Spain where Sherry comes from. Sherry is, in fact, a transl(iter)ation of the Spanish word "Jerez", which in turn came from ancient Greek "Xera".

Jerez /Sherry is a fortified wine (ie it has stronger liquor - brandy - added to it) because, if I'm not mistaken, the grape is so, so delicate that the wine goes bad after a very short time. Thus, by fortifying the wine, it's easier to preserve. 

Jerez/Sherry ranges in flavour from very dry ( takes the roof off your mouth) to very sweet . Manzanillo or Fino are my favourites ( very dry) - whilst my mum likes Oloroso ( very sweet ). 

The Sherry vinegar I have in front of me is called "De Soto" - 8% acidity. Glorious stuff but very potent!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Cliveb, I love sherry vinegar and I love cooking with the wines.
         Here's one of my all time favorite salads
          Sherry-Shallot Vinaigrette
         2 TBL Sherry Vinegar
         1 small Shallot sliced thin 
          1/4 tsp salt
          1/4 cup light olive oil
          A tiny pinch of sugar
          Mix together and let set a few hours in fridge

         Salad
         Nice salad greens 
         some pecans, glazed pecans are better
         Some tart apple slices  You can slice apples ahead and put them in    some cold water with some lemon juice and a little sugar to keep them from browning    
         A little feta cheese

         Pull dressing from fridge if its thick let set awhile till liquid
         Toss lettuce and apples in vinaigrette
         Garnish with Pecans and Feta 
               It is really ,really good.


----------



## Capirete (Apr 20, 2008)

*CAPIRETE Brand - Sherry Vinegar*

Hi, my name is Javier from de Company Jose Paez Lobato in Jerez (Spain). - We are exporting CAPIRETE Sherry Vinegar into USA. Thank you


----------

